# Halloween



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

I do this over at HalloweenForum every few months. I loveeeeee halloween, the feeling I get when I see or hear anything halloween is pure bliss. For some halloween is a week or even day thing, for me its a year obession. I am constantly making props and finding new things online, hauntcast is amazing, constantly listen to the episodes when im making my props, currently working on a monster mud reaper btw. Sorry, for rambling but I love halloween so much I have to let it out every few months, if you agree with me post your reasons why you love halloween.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Random thoughts for 1000 Jake! But still agree!

I just like the way kids look when they see a Halloween display. It gives me pleasure.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

the theatricalness of it for me. My passion has been acting/theatre and no other holiday gives the flexibility of creating such unique emotions.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

everyone does chrismtas light...halloween is s time to do something different and weird.

theres a rush in scaring people. 
its a night that kids remember forever. we like to give them something special.

i love the smell of fog out of a fog machine.....
the combo of duck tape and black platic is very nice too.

its the ability to have a crazy ideas of blood gore ghost and tombstones come into your head and be able to turn it into a reality.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Halloween is one of the more positive things from my child-hood. I love the cool, dry air, which is a pleasant change from 98 degree as 100% humidity. 
There is something special about Jack-o-Lanterns, buying a costume, and sorting candy.

Now I get to do something special for the kids in the area, and I hope it creates some fond memories for them too.

Besides, I can be a total freak and nobody cares.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> the theatricalness of it for me. My passion has been acting/theatre and no other holiday gives the flexibility of creating such unique emotions.





Haunted Bayou said:


> Halloween is one of the more positive things from my child-hood. I love the cool, dry air, which is a pleasant change from 98 degree as 100% humidity.
> There is something special about Jack-o-Lanterns, buying a costume, and sorting candy.
> 
> Now I get to do something special for the kids in the area, and I hope it creates some fond memories for them too.
> ...


I feel the same way too.

As an adult I love the theater of it and the set design and concept work.

But as a kid who had a regimented and boring life, I loved Halloween because it was the one night I was let off the leash to indulge the things I loved most, Monsters and candy!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Funny how many of us Halloween enthusiasts have a theater background... me too!

:jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love Halloween because it lets me express my creative outlet. I love seeing the expressions on people's faces when they admire a prop I have accomplished. It was always my favorite holiday and I think I enjoy it more than when I was a kid. I met some really great people because of my obsession and I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I pretty much live a Gothic lifestyle, have been into horror/gore since I was a kid, and love all things pertaining to the darker side of life. Even though my home is decorated like it's Halloween all year long, the month of October lets me display the real me. I basically move my inside deco, outside for all to view. I admit that I love the rush of all things creepy, on a larger scale, strewn about my yard. Frightening kids and adults, gazing at all the lights and how they illuminate my neighborhood, (I'm the only home haunter in my area it seems!), and the overall ease I feel while adding more and more items as the days go by. Happy Haunting.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh and I love horror and gore also! I also have my bedroom decorated like it is Halloween all year long. If it was up to me I would have my house decorated like my room, but my daughter wouldn't go for that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome room!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Yeah I see it as my destiny. I joined a Rocky Horror Cast right out of High School. Loved dressing up and performing. Months later we completed our cast with a Magenta who was going to college for theatre. She eventually became my wife. We had a child 3 days after Halloween. We are always doing a Halloween themed party which turned into a haunt. My wife began a theatre company where I now build the sets for. I think I chose the right path to follow.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Oh and I love horror and gore also! I also have my bedroom decorated like it is Halloween all year long. If it was up to me I would have my house decorated like my room, but my daughter wouldn't go for that.


Your room is awsome, I love freddy. Im not a goth person, I really am an italian jersey boy lol looking at me youd never think I was so obessed with halloween as I am, but its just that, I am truley obessed with halloween, everthing about it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

For me it is absolutely everything about halloween that i love. Halloween is my obsession i think about it every day. I love building props and decorating,the costumes every year. It is hard to explain but you can feel the magic in the very air in the month of october and especially on halloween.
My entire family celebrates halloween with me every year though i am definately the ring leader of the bunch.My family goes so far as to let all the kids stay home from school on halloween day and none of us work on that day either.We spend the whole day together getting ready for that magical night.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I could go on and on about this subject but to summarize I like the way Halloween looks and the endless ways there are to be artistic and creative.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The feeling that I used to get from XMas as I kid I still get from Halloween. It's the excitement, the butterflies in the stomach, it's the closest I can get to being a kid again. 
It is also the one time a year I let the darkest side of my personality come out. Actually now that I am doing the show, I let it out more like once a month


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

djchrisb said:


> The feeling that I used to get from XMas as I kid I still get from Halloween. It's the excitement, the butterflies in the stomach, it's the closest I can get to being a kid again.
> It is also the one time a year I let the darkest side of my personality come out. Actually now that I am doing the show, I let it out more like once a month


Agreed, man.

I think about the big day all year 'round and feel the same way. :jol:


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

well for me its the scare, feeling good when someone screams and then tell you that you did a great job. i have fun building things it also brings the family together for a few months building joking and having fun. It has become a year round thing.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Joiseygal said:


> I love Halloween because it lets me express my creative outlet. I love seeing the expressions on people's faces when they admire a prop I have accomplished. It was always my favorite holiday and I think I enjoy it more than when I was a kid. I met some really great people because of my obsession and I wouldn't change a thing!


My thoughts exactly.



Joiseygal said:


> Oh and I love horror and gore also! I also have my bedroom decorated like it is Halloween all year long. If it was up to me I would have my house decorated like my room, but my daughter wouldn't go for that.


Me too...Here's a pic of the bedpost and lamp..


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Joiseygal, you are a sick puppy Nice room.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was born on Halloween so I guess it was preordained that I'd get hooked on the day.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Me too...Here's a pic of the bedpost and lamp..


I remember that stalkaround!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice bed post Dr. Morbius! 



djchrisb said:


> Joiseygal, you are a sick puppy Nice room.


LOL....your not the first person to call me a sick pup! Although I wouldn't change a thing! :googly:


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Great idea guys, def going to start decorating my room like that lol, usually all the stuff is in the garage or basement, but what a great idea as to decorate the room year round and then take it out for fall. My monster Mud Reaper is almost done Joisey. Its funny, im from Nutley which is one of those towns that have the straight up north jersey italian sopranos type accent and nobody ever says joisey lol, when I go outta state, im always asked if I live by the sopranos house, and I actually do lol about 10 mins from it. Sorry for rambling, really hyper right now. When I am done with my Monster Mud Reaper, my next prop is going to be a Monster In a Box. I think I am going to use Monster Guts pneumatic kit for this. If anyone has any experience with this please shoot me a PM, this will be my first pneumatic and still not 100% on how to mount it or operate it. Thanks everyone, loving this forum, ok ill shut up now.


----------

